
Carta’s CEO Covid-19 Layoff Message - dspoka
https://medium.com/@henrysward/cartas-covid-19-layoff-cbb80e3e8a5d
======
throw03172019
Great message from the CEO.

Did any employees take the offer to leave and get the modified exit package?

------
pdshrader
Thanks for sharing this - not a conversation anyone wants to have, but there's
a surprising lack of "good example" resources for those who have done this
well.

